# English Speaking Butcher



## rhenderson1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I have recently moved to Kiffisia in the northern suburbs of Athens. Does anybody know of a good english speaking butcher. I hate to get meat out the supermarket and would prefer to use a good english speaking butcher.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum

Greek Cuts of Meat - Diagrams and Translations

if you follow that link there are the different cuts of meat etc and the Greek terms for them.

Maiden


----------



## hecate (Jul 12, 2010)

rhenderson1 said:


> I have recently moved to Kiffisia in the northern suburbs of Athens. Does anybody know of a good english speaking butcher. I hate to get meat out the supermarket and would prefer to use a good english speaking butcher.


Welcome neighbor!

Many speak English, but none are butchers in the sense we're used to - MaidenScotland's chart really will suffice. Supermarkets are your best bet: Thanopolos's are pricey but abound in UK products, AB are pretty good with meat in general.

What part of Kifissia?
Cheers, Hecate


----------



## rhenderson1 (Sep 2, 2010)

hecate said:


> Welcome neighbor!
> 
> Many speak English, but none are butchers in the sense we're used to - MaidenScotland's chart really will suffice. Supermarkets are your best bet: Thanopolos's are pricey but abound in UK products, AB are pretty good with meat in general.
> 
> ...


Nea Kiffisia near the Thanopolos's supermarket . just beside the park with the cafe and the full scale model of the fighter jet if you know this area.


----------



## rhenderson1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Nea Kiffisia actually beside the circular park with the cafe and the fighter jet model. if you know this area


----------



## hecate (Jul 12, 2010)

rhenderson1 said:


> Nea Kiffisia actually beside the circular park with the cafe and the fighter jet model. if you know this area


Of coures. Have coffee with friends at the "airplane" cafe most Sunday A.M.s


----------

